# Map Hack erlaubt?



## Gutslerson (14. Juli 2008)

Hi da ich schon lange kein diablo mehr gespielt habe wollte ich mal fragen ob der map hack legal ist oder nicht.


----------



## KInstinct (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn es erlaubt wäre, warum ist die Map erst verdeckt?


----------



## Gutslerson (14. Juli 2008)

in wow gibts auch addons die die map aufdecken und die sind nicht verboten


----------



## Stress0056 (14. Juli 2008)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> in wow gibts auch addons die die map aufdecken und die sind nicht verboten




Stimmt also Wie So solten  sie auch in DIABLO verboten sein^^


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (14. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Stimmt also Wie So solten  sie auch in DIABLO verboten sein^^


LOL Jahre nachdem ich mit D2 aufgehört hab gibts immer noch die gleichen dummen Fragen...

Gegenfrage: Wann war ein "Hack" wie in "Map Hack" jemals legal?
Mit WoW kann mans nicht vergleichen, da stellt das Spiel selbst die Schnittstelle zur Verfügung mit der man die Karte aufdecken kann, bei D2 ist es ein zusätzliches Programm.


----------



## Exitus91 (14. Juli 2008)

MapHack ist und war immer verboten ^^ 
Es ist eigentlich schon mühe genug eins zu finden was richtig funktioniert, hab mich früher mal drüber informiert.
Kaum kommt nen neuer Patch(jetzt ja nichtmehr so oft aber auch nicht lang her) darfste dir MapHack neu Laden,weil es für den neuen Patch nicht mehr funktioniert.
Mach dir erst garnicht die arbeit, lohnt sich eh nicht, irgendwann erkennste schon durch den stand des Wegpunktes wie die Map ungefair aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2008)

Zumal es bei WoW den entscheidenden Unterschied gibt, dass die Karte immer gleich ist und nicht mit jedem Connecten neu generiert wird.

Nein, Map-Hack ist verboten (i.S.v. Account weg, nicht i.S.v. Gefängnis, bevor hier wieder Irrtümer entstehen), genauso wie Items dupen und der ganze Rotz.


----------



## Exitus91 (14. Juli 2008)

Naja wer ohne Maphack nicht spielen kann, sollte es besser lassen.
Das ist meiner meinung nach einer der Besten Dinge an D2, das du nie wissen kannst welche map kommt und das ne Teleb!tch auch nicht immer beim ersten versuch ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit WoW ist das garnicht richtig vergleichbar finde ich.


----------



## Nelia (14. Juli 2008)

Verboten!

Durch einen Map-Hack wird dir die ganze Map angezeigt sowie alle Monster in einem Bereich. Mal ehrlich, das ist doch langweilig wenn die Map schon aufgedeckt ist und dir alle Monster auf der Karte angezeigt werden. Eigendlich Schwachsinn.


----------



## Stress0056 (14. Juli 2008)

Hadan schrieb:


> LOL Jahre nachdem ich mit D2 aufgehört hab gibts immer noch die gleichen dummen Fragen...
> 
> Gegenfrage: Wann war ein "Hack" wie in "Map Hack" jemals legal?
> Mit WoW kann mans nicht vergleichen, da stellt das Spiel selbst die Schnittstelle zur Verfügung mit der man die Karte aufdecken kann, bei D2 ist es ein zusätzliches Programm.




k wen dass so ist dan hast Du recht ich dacht Wehr so wie bei wow^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> k wen dass so ist dan hast Du recht ich dacht Wehr so wie bei wow^^


ich bin ja sonst nicht so...aber bitte...üb rechtschreibung - 4 schwere fehler in einem satz tun selbst mir zu sehr weh

wie oben erwähnt glaub ich gilt die faustregel: steckt das wort "hack" im wort, dann darf mans nicht verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## masaeN (14. Juli 2008)

<- absoluter befürworter für maphack ... aber lediglich aus dem grund da man damit auch das equip anderer spieler angucken kann und sich im pvp drauf vorbereiten kann ... z.B leg ich gegen nen foh nen 4 TP Monarch an als baba anstatt ne 2 axt einfach um ressi zu stacken ... aber da sieht mans eh gleichw as bei ner sorc nicht so der fall ist ^^


----------



## Gulwar (14. Juli 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> <- absoluter befürworter für maphack ... aber lediglich aus dem grund da man damit auch das equip anderer spieler angucken kann und sich im pvp drauf vorbereiten kann ... z.B leg ich gegen nen foh nen 4 TP Monarch an als baba anstatt ne 2 axt einfach um ressi zu stacken ... aber da sieht mans eh gleichw as bei ner sorc nicht so der fall ist ^^



Dummes Argument. Das Spiel soll ja für alle gleich sein.
Klingt so wie: "Tut mir leid das ich hacke und cheate, bzw. Exploits ausnutze, aber ich bin leider nicht in der Lage fair zu spielen und zu gewinnen"
Wie so oft: Hacker sind langweilig, ebenso ihre Ausreden


----------



## Gutslerson (14. Juli 2008)

mir ginge es beim mh auch nur darum die anderen spieler anzuschauen. ich hab lange genug d2 gespielt um zu wissen wo ca die  wege gehen, hatte schon jeden char mit bestem equip nur ist das jetzt leider alles weg da ich zu lang nicht mehr gespielt habe.


----------



## Sulli (14. Juli 2008)

Exitus91 schrieb:


> Naja wer ohne Maphack nicht spielen kann, sollte es besser lassen.
> Das ist meiner meinung nach einer der Besten Dinge an D2, das du nie wissen kannst welche map kommt und das ne Teleb!tch auch nicht immer beim ersten versuch ankommt
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal eins vorweg .. Maphack ist und bleibt verboten und es kann  sehr schnell passieren das man gesperrt wird ..so und nun meine antwort zum obrigen :
Ich habe es auch gern benutzt , aber nicht deshalb weil man alle Mobs sieht oder so , sondern weil ich damit auch unwichtige Items habe ausblenden können und gute hervorheben kann. Fand ich prima beim farmen . Map aufdecken  ist eh uninteressant .. bei nen Meppelrun brauch ich max 10 sek länger bis nach Meppel und nach Baal kill ich gern alles da ich da schon die meisten guten Items gefunden habe


----------



## G3n3sis (14. Juli 2008)

hatte früher auch mal kurz maphack drauf, war eigentlich  nur gut das die unnützen items ausgeblendet werden, sonst war es fürn arsch, was auch noch praktisch ist, war der craphack ^^ gold automatisch aufsammeln, genauso wie epics etc. aber ist ja schon wieder übertrieben gewesen, fand es nur fürs gold nice


----------



## mihandro (15. Juli 2008)

kurze frage: ist pickit eigentlich verboten?

ist ja eigentlich wie der "Bedarf-Button" bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und "chicken" gibt es auch noch.
um manche hier auf dumme gedanken zu bringen


----------



## Jaaber (15. Juli 2008)

@Topic: Bei WoW is die Map immer dieselbe, bei Diablo net?


----------



## Gulwar (15. Juli 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> @Topic: Bei WoW is die Map immer dieselbe, bei Diablo net?



Richtig. Bis auf wenige Gebiete wie Tristram, Friedhof und die Bosskammern sind alle Gelände und Dungeons Zufallsgeneriert, das heißt: Immer wieder anders.
Wobei Zufall hier natürlich relativ ist


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juli 2008)

mihandro schrieb:


> kurze frage: ist pickit eigentlich verboten?
> 
> ist ja eigentlich wie der "Bedarf-Button" bei WoW
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich sind diese Programme verboten.
Alle Programme von Drittherstellern, die in das Spielgeschehen eingreifen, sind verboten.
Ganz egal, was es ist - und wenn du damit nur farbig schreiben kannst: verboten.
Ein Programm, dass nicht direkt ins Spiel eingreift - wie zum Beispiel GlideWrapper - ist hingegen erlaubt.


----------



## Zatrisha (16. Juli 2008)

map hack... was für ein schwachsinn. spiel doch gleich memory mit offenen karten - das steigert den spielspaß enorm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (16. Juli 2008)

Auch Jahrelang nur mit Maphack PvP gespielt. Sehr sinnvoll zu wissen was für'n EQ der andere an hat zumal die meisten PvPler Maphack nutzen. Hinzukommend das stundenlange Mephrun - da war Maphack schon ne feine Sache, aber ansonsten hab ichs au ned gebraucht.


----------



## xDeadherox (16. Juli 2008)

Allso ich find das nachgucken der Items der anderen Spieler unfair es hatte mich früher aber immer for PK geschützt da die Items der Pks oft viel Leben geben und das Map aufdecken ist genauso praktisch da man damit sehr gut Mephl farmen konnte und nicht stunden suchen musste. Außerdem welches andere Programm sag dir wo grad in Hölle der Ulti Diabolo herbeigerufen wird. Der übrigens hervorragend dropt.
VG Deadhero


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juli 2008)

Wie sich plötzlich alle dazu bekennen, Cheater zu sein...
Das vergeht wohl nie.
Habe vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal im Battle.net gespielt, da haben die MH-User auch immer damit "geprahlt", dass sie unfair spielen und den Nicht-Cheatern damit Nachteile schaffen.


----------



## Zatrisha (17. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wie sich plötzlich alle dazu bekennen, Cheater zu sein...
> Das vergeht wohl nie.
> Habe vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal im Battle.net gespielt, da haben die MH-User auch immer damit "geprahlt", dass sie unfair spielen und den Nicht-Cheatern damit Nachteile schaffen.



Traurig ist das, hoffentlich wird den Cheatern bei D3 das Leben schwerer gemacht.


----------



## Aratosao (17. Juli 2008)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> Hi da ich schon lange kein diablo mehr gespielt habe wollte ich mal fragen ob der map hack legal ist oder nicht.



ehh...das ist nich legal da jede map immer(!) anders ist. Random-Creator sei dank


----------



## superi0r (17. Juli 2008)

Also nach Jahre langem Diablo 1, Diablo2 und Expansion Set kann ich zu hundert Prozent sagen das ein Map Hack verboten ist. So und nicht anders.
Und all die Addons und Mods die das ganze nebenbei freischalten sind eh nicht mit dem geschlossenen Battle.net kompatibel.

Und obwohl Map Hack nicht erlaubt ist würd ich das garnicht so streng sehen.
Nach jahre langem abfarmen jeder Map spart man sich Zeit die einem trotzdem keinen großen Vorteil bringt.

Also lieber Map Hack als Dupen!!!


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

Ich denke Blizz wird dagegen was machen, das man keinen Maphack benutzen kann, zumindest im closed Battle.net.


----------



## attake (18. Juli 2008)

bei D2 is jegliches addon verboten ^^ 

also ich hab früher mal MH ausprobiert und glatt meine accounts verlohren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal welches addon man bei D2 verwendet man leuft immer gefahr alles zu verliehren !


----------



## Klaus3k (18. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wie sich plötzlich alle dazu bekennen, Cheater zu sein...
> Das vergeht wohl nie.
> Habe vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal im Battle.net gespielt, da haben die MH-User auch immer damit "geprahlt", dass sie unfair spielen und den Nicht-Cheatern damit Nachteile schaffen.




Ach MH war mit Patch 1.09 noch ne praktische Sache.
Wenn man mal wieder am Kuhlvln war mit Freunden, die Games dauern zwischen 1-2 Minuten, das Suchen nach Tristram fuer das dämliche Bein dagegen meist länger.

Haben wir damit jemand geschadet?
Glaube kaum, schliesslich waren wir eine Gruppe in PW geschützen Spielen (1 Sorc mit MH holte das Bein).
Tatsache war aber, spielte man in "offenen Games" ohne MH steckt man sich nur selbst nen Finger in den Po.
(Itemsruns Treppensuche, PK bei Helplvl / Questgames usw usw usw)

Ich hoffe schwer das Blizzard D3 so aufbaut das MH einfach unnötig wird.



Schlimmer fand ich das Drecksgedupe.
Wie wollte man (Ohne PindleBot) denn an vernünftige Ausrüstung kommen wenn man Gefahr lief bei traden sich was einzufangen. Hat tieriesch generft, v.a. weil ich meinen Sahneacc losgeworden bin weil ich etwas geduptes ertradet hatte und das fuer nen anderen Dupe hergegeben hab...
Doofe Geschichte, 6*9x chars weg, alle Zucker...


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, das Blizzard es hinbekommt, das im Battlenet 2 alle Hacker und Duper draußen bleiben.
Hacker und Duper sind allesamt eine nervige Pest und zu behaupten Duper seien schlimmer als Hacker, kann auch ´nur von jemanden kommen, der MH benutzt.
Erstaunlich das ihr selbst an eure dummen Ausreden zu glauben scheint wie: Wir schaden doch niemand.
Um mal einen Vorredner zu zitieren: Spielt doch Memory mit offenen Karten, aber nur mit einem Paar, alles andere liegt eindeutig weit über euren geistigen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Eranel (19. Juli 2008)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Ach MH war mit Patch 1.09 noch ne praktische Sache.
> Wenn man mal wieder am Kuhlvln war mit Freunden, die Games dauern zwischen 1-2 Minuten, das Suchen nach Tristram fuer das dämliche Bein dagegen meist länger.
> 
> Haben wir damit jemand geschadet?
> ...




Wenn Hacks, Bots, Dupes, Spam, ..... (könnte man ewig Fortführen) nicht *irgendeinen* praktischen Sinn hätten würde sie wohl keiner benutzen. Super Ausrede.

Und Schaden tut man jeden mit irgendwas, auch wenn man es nicht will. Kommt nur draufan wie stark man denen Schadet.

Tatsache ist , Spiele wo einer Maphack nutzt laufen immer so ab. Man kommt uns Spiel und liest sowas wie : "Mir folgen habe MH, mein TP habe MH," etc. 
Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausrede "ich guck mir nur die Items an:

Was macht der Rest? Sieht nicht deine Items. Unfairer Vorteil 1.
Und die aufgedeckte Karte beim Duell hilft einem auch nicht weiter ... Vorteil 2.

MH war nötig:

In Diablo 3 wird unnötig. Die Map muss nur einmal erkundet werden. Man sieht alle Spieler, Bosse, Rare auf dem Schirm. Zufallsgenerator gibts nicht. MH ist praktisch eingebaut. Ist wirklich eine tolle Neuerung zum...

Spaß loswerden....

(Zum Glück wirds ja nicht so und so wird ja leider wieder für jeden der MH NOTWENDIG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Dupes sind nicht wirklich schlimmer als MH. Wenn man bisschen Ahnung hat ertradet man nicht Items zu Schleuderpreisen von irgendwelchen lvl 1 Mules.

Das was ihr hier macht ist nur der Versuch euer Gewissen zu erleichtern.

Probierts mal im RL. Spielt Karten und gebt euren Mitspielern durchsichte Karten. Spielt Schach und setzt euren Gegnerischen König vor eure Nase.

Verboten, illegal, gegen die AGBs. Wer soweit erst denken muss um mit dem Mist aufzuhören ist eh nichtmehr zu retten.

Mal daran denken dass das nicht zum Spaß erfunden wurde, sondern etwas wie Fairness gegenüber anderen schaffen soll. Im stillen Kämmerchen (Im Singleplayer z.b.) kann jeder soviel Mist machen wie er will (mache ich auch oft, ist toll zu sehen was ein Necro so kann wenn er überall 99 Punkte drinn hat). Langzeitspaß bringt das aber nicht.


----------



## Zatrisha (19. Juli 2008)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Wenn man mal wieder am Kuhlvln war mit Freunden, die Games dauern zwischen 1-2 Minuten, das Suchen nach Tristram fuer das dämliche Bein dagegen meist länger.
> 
> Ich hoffe schwer das Blizzard D3 so aufbaut das MH einfach unnötig wird.



MH IST unnötig. Die verdeckte Karte ist nunmal ein Bestandteil des Spiels und meiner Meinung nach auch etwas, was das Gameplay im wesentlichen interessanter macht.
Ich erinnere mich noch, daß es anfangs bei D1 Standard war, daß man jede Karte erst mal gecleared hat, bevor man ins nächste Level gelaufen ist. 
Alle Maphackerfutzies durfen jetzt gern "boah wie langweilig" schreien - aber meiner Meinung nach war das Spiel wesentlich anspruchsvoller, bevor jeder Volldepp gecheatet hat.
Natürlich muß man in dem Spiel mal was suchen! Das sollte in jedem Game so sein. Wie stupide ist das denn, wenn man einfach zum Ziel rennt, rumschlachtet und sich die Items einsackt?! 

Wow - ihr habt tolle Items! Wow - ihr cowlevelt zehn mal täglich! Wow - ihr könnt vor'm PVP schon die Rüstung eures Gegners durchleuchten! Armseelig, peinlich und albern ist das, mehr aber auch nicht! So.


----------



## ei8th (19. Juli 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder was WoW so anstellt... auf einmal denken Leute wirklich dass Hacks ok sind...

Grunsätzlich gilt für Diablo (und eigentlich alle anderen Multiplayer-Spiele): 

So wies installiert wird ist's ok, alles was Du danach machst um Dir einen Vorteil oder eine Erleichterung in irgendeiner Weise zu verschaffen ist nicht ok. Punkt.


----------



## Klaus3k (20. Juli 2008)

hihi fuer alle die mich hier flamen wollen

Ich habe D2 auf meine Art mit meinen Freunden gespielt. Der Rest im Bnet hat uns nicht interessiert, abgesehen von ein wenig Handel, selbst der lief innerhalb einer kleinen Gruppe ab.


Unser Spiel war eben einfacher mit MH und da wir in kleinen gruppen zusammengespielt haben sollte es auch niemanden gestört haben, schliesslich waren wir in privaten spielen.



Mein Gewissen ist rein, ich hatte Spass, sehr viel sogar und meine Lust an D2 wurde eher durch 1.10 getötet als durch den Accban. Feste Maps a la wow hätten in D3 was fuer sich.

Nein ich sehe es beim Bossrun NICHT als Spielspass an in die falsche richtung zu rennen und 10 min den Abgang zu suchen....




ei8th schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was WoW so anstellt... auf einmal denken Leute wirklich dass Hacks ok sind...



Was hat das mit WOW zu tun?
Wer in D2 Hacks benutzt hat hat doch nicht zwangsläufig in WoW gehackt... oO



Zatrisha schrieb:


> Wow - ihr habt tolle Items! Wow - ihr cowlevelt zehn mal täglich! Wow - ihr könnt vor'm PVP schon die Rüstung eures Gegners durchleuchten! Armseelig, peinlich und albern ist das, mehr aber auch nicht! So.



Wenn du mit den Kinderflames fertig bist und dich endlich normal unterhalten kannst, erkennst du vllt eines.
Dir macht D2 Spass so wie du es spielst.
Mir aber nicht. Deswegen hab ich D2 anders gespielt als du. Um Spass zu haben.Wenn du das nicht verstehst, deine Sache, wenn du den Reiz am Charlvln (bzw Skillungtesten ^^ jeden tag ne neue) nicht verstehst, ok, nur muss unverständnis immer in Flames ausarten?

Ich lach dich doch auch nicht aus weil du keine zig 9x full epic monster chars hast oder?
Kommt mal klar


----------



## Sasic (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn du 'offline cheaten willst mach doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (20. Juli 2008)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den Kinderflames fertig bist und dich endlich normal unterhalten kannst, erkennst du vllt eines.
> Dir macht D2 Spass so wie du es spielst.
> Mir aber nicht. Deswegen hab ich D2 anders gespielt als du. Um Spass zu haben.Wenn du das nicht verstehst, deine Sache, wenn du den Reiz am Charlvln (bzw Skillungtesten ^^ jeden tag ne neue) nicht verstehst, ok, nur muss unverständnis immer in Flames ausarten?
> 
> ...



Für Kinderflames bin ich bei weitem zu alt - das nur nebenbei. 
Ich verstehe sehr wohl den Reiz am Charleveln, aber ich halte die Zusatzprogramme für absolut überflüssig und langweilig. Das ist nunmal meine Meinung und die hast Du zu akzeptieren, so wie sie ist - ganz einfach.
Ich finde MH-User lächerlich, denn meiner Meinung nach ist das nur ein Zugeständnis an die Tatsache, daß man ohne Hilfe ingame nichts drauf hat.
Es geht nicht darum, daß Du das Spiel anders spielst, weil es Dir so mehr Spaß macht - es geht darum, daß Du verbotene Programme benutzt, um Dir das Leben leichter zu machen. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "verboten". Man kann seine Chars auch auf normalem Wege leveln, das haben tausend andere schließlich auch ohne cheaten geschafft.


----------



## Klaus3k (20. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Für Kinderflames bin ich bei weitem zu alt - das nur nebenbei.
> Ich verstehe sehr wohl den Reiz am Charleveln, aber ich halte die Zusatzprogramme für absolut überflüssig und langweilig. Das ist nunmal meine Meinung und die hast Du zu akzeptieren, so wie sie ist - ganz einfach.
> Ich finde MH-User lächerlich, denn meiner Meinung nach ist das nur ein Zugeständnis an die Tatsache, daß man ohne Hilfe ingame nichts drauf hat.
> Es geht nicht darum, daß Du das Spiel anders spielst, weil es Dir so mehr Spaß macht - es geht darum, daß Du verbotene Programme benutzt, um Dir das Leben leichter zu machen. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "verboten". Man kann seine Chars auch auf normalem Wege leveln, das haben tausend andere schließlich auch ohne cheaten geschafft.



Klar geht das, bei 400 Cow Games an einem Nachmittag nervte es nur ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Möglichkeit schnell nen Expschrein zu finden war ab 9x auch sehr nett ^^

Notwendig? nein sicher nicht...
Erleichternd? auf jeden fall, die Vorteile überwiegen leider zu stark, auch im Bezug auf HC PKs 


Und keine ahnung wie alt du bist, den absatz den ich von dir zitiert habe ist leider nichts als unkonstruktives zomgcheater geweine, was sicher deine Meinung ist, in diesem Thread aber vollkommen überflüssig ist : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Würde ich heute sicher nichtmehr machen, alleine aus dem Grund weil mir Spiele nichtmehr so wichtig sind dermaßen viel Zeit zu investieren, allerdings wars zu D2 Zeiten einfach nur ein nachteil keinen zu haben. 
So traurig das auch klingt


----------



## Brorix (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Maphack auch benutzt und es ehrlich gesagt sehr geschätzt.., abgesehen von der Karte konnte man sich bestimmte Sachen automatisch aufheben oder hervorheben lassen und andere nicht, besser als 2min bei einem Mob von 100 zu stehen und zu klicken. Pöse oder nicht, geschadet habe ich anderen Spielern damit sicher nicht sondern habe es mir persönlich einfach ein bisschen bequemer gemacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juli 2008)

Also zu 1.9er Zeiten, also Cow Level-Zeiten gab es kaum Spieler die kein Maphack benutzt haben, mind. 95% der Spieler hatten ihn. Mich eingeschlossen, allerdings konnte der da noch nix, der hat lediglich die Map angezeigt.
Hintergrund des ganzen ist übrigens das man, wenn man im Singleplayer gespielt hat, alle Maps auch nach dem ausloggen noch drin hatte, man also nicht immer nach neuen wegen Suchen musste obwohl man dort schon war - das ganze ging immer erst weg wenn man einmal den Schwierigkeitsgrad gewechselt hat, im Onlinemodus wurden die Karten allerdings nie gespeichert.

Dieses Autograbberzeug usw. find ich aber echt frech :f


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (21. Juli 2008)

Komisch, habs auch ganz ohne MH, Grabber oder sonstiges geschafft massig Spaß zu haben und meine Chars hochzuleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... sehts doch einfach mal als ne Prüfung an, wer Hilfe braucht ist nur zu faul oder zu blöde um es auf normalen Wege zu lösen... (und bevor jetzt der schlaue Spruch kommt "zum Schummeln muss man auch schlau sein.." sei mal gesagt das derjenige der sich son Hack selber programmiert hat um ihn für sich zu nutzen vielleicht was in der Birne hatte...alle anderen die nur auf "Download here !!!111einseins.." geklickt haben sicherlich nicht...).

"Wähwäh! Spiel dauert mir zu lange wenn ich mal n paar Minuten was suchen muss und mit meinen 1337 haxx0r Freunden nicht in zwei Stunden xx Runs hinbekomme.." ...ärmlich, aber das zeugt schon ein wenig vom ungeduldigem Geltungsbedürfnis was sehr viele Leute online ausleben müssen weil sie im echten Leben meistens keinen funken Ehrgeiz zeigen... (nix verallgemeinerndes, aber man sieht es einfach bei zu vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...)


----------



## Zatrisha (21. Juli 2008)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Und keine ahnung wie alt du bist, den absatz den ich von dir zitiert habe ist leider nichts als unkonstruktives zomgcheater geweine, was sicher deine Meinung ist, in diesem Thread aber vollkommen überflüssig ist :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich Dir gern sagen - 26 bin ich und der Absatz, den Du von mir zitiert hast war keineswegs Geweine, was Dir nach nochmaligem Lesen bestimmt auffallen würde.
Richtig, es handelt sich dabei um meine Meinung - und die ist in diesem Thread nicht überflüssig, nur weil sie Dir nicht paßt. Im Gegensatz dazu scheine ich noch nicht mal die einzige mit der Meinung sein (an dieser Stelle unterschreibe ich noch mal schnell den Thread meines Vorposters.) - sowas aber auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unkonstruktiv ist einzig und allein Deine "zomgcheater"-Aussage, mehr aber auch nicht. 

Ich halte Cheater für Abschaum, ganz einfach - wenn Du damit nicht klar kommst, ist das Dein Problem. Kannst gern im Keller ne Runde weinen gehen, mir wird Dein "geflame" (Gott wie ich diese Aussprache hasse) langsam einfach zu albern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (21. Juli 2008)

Es sind und bleiben stets dieselben dummen Argumente die Cheater, Hacker und andere Dunmmköpfe zu ihrer Verteidigung vorbringen

"Wir schaden ja niemand"
Das  stimmt vielleicht, wenn ihr euch darauf beschränkt eure ganzen Zusatzprogramme zuhause anzuwenden, um vor euren Kindern, Freunden oder sonstwem herumzuprahlen wie cool ihr doch seid und Imba.
Schließlich werden viele Cheats gerade für Spieler wie euch prgrammiert, da ihr auf ehrlichem Wege nie das Ende des Spieles erleben würdet
Im Internet hingegen sieht die Sache völlig anders aus und hier hört eindeutig der Spaß auf.
Sehr viele Lags werden nämlich durch eure ach so lebensnotwendigen Programme verursacht, und ich will lieber nicht wissen wieviele virtuelle Charakter auf diese Art ihr (Hardcore)Leben ausgehaucht haben. Oder wieviele Items beim Mulen dadurch verschwunden sind.
Das ist sehr wohl ein Schaden für andere, aber sowas interessiert euch eh nicht.

"Tun doch die meisten"
Was für ein ausgemachter Blödsinn. Die meisten spielen durchaus fair, auch wenns manchmal anders aussieht, weil sich viele gerade wegen Hacks und Dupes nicht mehr ins Battlenet trauen.
Lasst es euch einfach mal gesagt sein: Die meisten Spielere wollen keine Hacker, Cheater und Duper und finden es überhaupt nicht cool wenn ihr auch noch damit angebt.
Ich hoffe im Battlenet 2 gibt auch so ne tolle Meldefunktion wie in WoW. Ein Klick und schon könnt ihr Abschied nehmen. Und bitte für immer

"Das Spiel ist ohne MH so schwer, dauert so lange, und überhaupt, blablabla...."
Warum legt ihr das Spiel nicht einfach zur Seite und wartet bis euch Mami ein neues Fläschen bringt?
Im Ernst, wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid ohne MH, Cheats und hacks zu spielen, dann lasst es doch einfach. Hab das Spiel so oft auch ohne absolviert und wie es einer meiner Vorredner sagte, trotzdem jede Menge Spaß dabei. Auch wenn  ich etwas länger suchen mußte.
Dafür bin ich oft auch noch im Spiel geblieben um der gestorbenen Sorcie zu helfen ihren Leichnam zu bergen, während die meisten alleine schon beim Namen "Schwarze Seelen flüchten".
Übung, Geduld und Verstand sind die Schlüssel um ein Spiel zu meistern, nicht MH, Dupes und Cheats.

"Ich bin chancenlos im PvP wenn ich net die Ausrüstung meines gegners kenne..."
Dann laßt es doch einfach. Euch gehts doch net ums PvP, euch gehts darum einem ahnungslosen Kind seinen Lollie wegzunehmen. Das der andere keine Chance gegen euch hat, weil er fair spielt interessiert euch nicht. Ihr wollt ja nur mit eurer unredlich erworbenen Ohrensammlung angeben.
Man kann auch völlig fair im PvP gewinnen und daran Spaß haben Aber der dazu notwendige Respekt vor anderen, gerade auch dann wenn man mal verliert, geht euch völlig ab.


Leider stellt sich das Internet immer mehr als weitgehend rechtsfreier Raum heraus, weil die asse an Betrügereien kaum einzudämmen ist, geschweige denn zu verfolgen wäre. Was aber nicht heiß das es rechtens wäre. Auch wenn fast alle Seiten (auch Buffed) das verbreiten von Hacks, Cheats und Dupes fördern, und sei es nur mit massiver Werbung für Goldverkäufer, Mods und anderer unnötiger Programme: Die Verletzung geistigen Eigentums ist strafbar und nicht etwa ein Grundrecht. Also verzieht euch, ihr Hacker, Cheater, Duper, legt eure Kohle zusammen um ein eigenes illegales Battle-Netzwerk nur für Maphacker und andere Törichtigkeiten zu gründen und lasst uns in Ruhe einfach nur Spaß haben. Auch wenns etwas länger dauert. Dafür aber ganz ehrlich


----------



## Devilyn (21. Juli 2008)

mal ganz im ernst^^

sonne kunden wie du gehören echt gleich perma gebannt^^

sonne froschlocken wie du ham den trade kaputt gemacht und auch den spass genommen am genialen dia 2 -.-

und dann bisde auch noch so blöde und fragst nach sonnem scheiss wie map hack wtf oO

man man man kunden gibts ^^

mfg^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arleas (21. Juli 2008)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> Hi da ich schon lange kein diablo mehr gespielt habe wollte ich mal fragen ob der map hack legal ist oder nicht.



Also damals vor WOW Zeiten hatte ich den Maphack auch drauf, dann wurde meine Account irgendwann gebannt.
Ich wusste erst nich warum, weil ich auch dachte der is "in ordnung" weil ihn fast jeder hatte. Aber nach nen paar Monaten ging mir dann ein Licht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also lass es lieber


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Juli 2008)

Exitus91 schrieb:


> mit WoW ist das garnicht richtig vergleichbar finde ich.




sind ja auch 2 ganz andere spiele !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaus3k (21. Juli 2008)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> "Wähwäh! Spiel dauert mir zu lange wenn ich mal n paar Minuten was suchen muss und mit meinen 1337 haxx0r Freunden nicht in zwei Stunden xx Runs hinbekomme.." ...ärmlich, aber das zeugt schon ein wenig vom ungeduldigem Geltungsbedürfnis was sehr viele Leute online ausleben müssen weil sie im echten Leben meistens keinen funken Ehrgeiz zeigen... (nix verallgemeinerndes, aber man sieht es einfach bei zu vielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist das normal hier, oder schreibt ihr ständig solchen Mist?
Verallgemeinerung ftw, mehr geht wohl nicht.


Wir sollten doch 6 Jahre nach dem D2 peak in der Lage sein in aller ruhe drüber zu sprechen, oder schafft ihr das nicht?
Meine Güte spielt euch halt nochmehr auf.

Und ja, mir war D2 in der normalen Form zu doof, ich hab das extremer gespielt als die meisten anderen ( 7-10 lvl 9x chars die woche, meist nur um skillungen zu testen für PVP ) wenn ich mir dann immer sonen Mist durchlesen muss von wegen Skill. wie oft noch, MH war ausschliesslich dazu da um die Zeit fuers lvln so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Lag vllt an der Mechanik von 1.09 die das ganze ja auch gefördert hat.
Bots waren kein Problem, wurden nicht erkannt (oder kaum erkannt), heute gibts ne Max game erstellungsgrenze
Lvln im Cow, war einfach, ging schnell & wenig böse ueberraschungen (vergleiche Barblvln in der Kathedrale Akt 4... oder Baalrun & wächter :/ )


Dinge die Blizz wohl von anfang an beachten sollte, damit abuse nicht möglich wird.



an all die Idiotenschreier, ihr solltet euch echtmal klar werden das D2 nur ein Spiel ist
Je mehr ihr euch drueber aufregt, desto stärker die CHance das ihr D3 dank Herzinfarkt nicht erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (15. September 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie oben erwähnt glaub ich gilt die faustregel: steckt das wort "hack" im wort, dann darf mans nicht verwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist mit HACKbraten...?   

Ich weiß der Witz war schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollte ihm nur klarmachen dass er nicht voreilig Faustregeln ziehen darf!


----------



## nickdaniel (15. September 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich bin ja sonst nicht so...aber bitte...üb rechtschreibung - 4 schwere fehler in einem satz tun selbst mir zu sehr weh
> 
> wie oben erwähnt glaub ich gilt die faustregel: steckt das wort "hack" im wort, dann darf mans nicht verwenden
> 
> ...



deine satzformulierungen sind aber auch nicht der knüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (15. September 2008)

ich habe früher auch immer mit mh gespielt. finds ned wirklich schlimm ich krieg ja keinen vorteil dadurch der das spielgeschehen der anderen beinträchtigen würde. und wer jetzt kommt " wääääh du siehst aber meine items wäääh " öhm wayne? nach den vielen jahren diablo die ich hinter mir hab kann ich mir denken was der typ an hat gegen den ich spiel, da brauch ich kein mh. 

und wenn ich in nem baalrun telen muss hab ich keine lust den thron eingang zu suchen. 
und an die leute hier die meinen es nimmt den spielspaß raus ( ich meine ich hab das hier irgendwo gelesen^^): was macht ihr bitte im bnet? rumrennen und irgendwelche mobs killen? oO


----------



## retschi (15. September 2008)

machs einfach hehe^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (3. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Was ist mit HACKbraten...?
> 
> Ich weiß der Witz war schlecht
> 
> ...



Verdammt wollte was  mit Hackfresse schreiben...mist wieder zu lahm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum MH. Habs selber nie genutzt weil mir son Mist den Spaß am Spielen nimmt. Ich kann aber verstehen wenn Leute die schon Max-Level-Chars im dreistelligen Bereich haben sowas nutzen. So lang es nicht die Bosse einfacher macht oder so ist es akzeptabel. 
Ich finds nur schade wenn Leute die das Spiel noch nicht durch haben unbedingt MH nutzen müssen weil sie sonst nicht zurechtkommen (irgendwie armselig) ... 

Ach so und das im PvP benutzten um andere Spieler ohne MH zu sehen ist auch oberfeige... (KP ob das geht benutze ja kein Maphack)


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

lol ist der "... hack" legal.
kennst du in irgendnem game hacks die legal sind?


----------



## wlfbck (19. Februar 2009)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Ist das normal hier, oder schreibt ihr ständig solchen Mist?
> Verallgemeinerung ftw, mehr geht wohl nicht.



ja, das ganze forum ist hier. so ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben, denn wie sagt man so schön: "diskutiere nicht mit idioten, sie ziehen dich auf ihr niveau herunter und schlagen dich mit erfahrung."
das problem an der sache ist, das sie als ritter der legit-keit meinen, niemand außer ihnen habe recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dasselbe prinzip gilt btw auch für alle anderen foren hier)
interessant ist in dem zusammenhang auch der post von bloodberry auf der ersten seite, der die ironie des von ihm zitierten posts völlig verkennt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wollte ich ja nur versuchen, andere Leute, die von diesen Tools zuvor nie etwas gehört hatten, davon abzuhalten, sie zu benutzen, indem ich nochmal darauf hinweise, dass sie ganz klar verboten sind.

Aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege.
Eigentlich habe ich wohl selbst die Ironie in dem von mir zitierten Post übersehen.
Stimmt, das wirds sein.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wie sich plötzlich alle dazu bekennen, Cheater zu sein...
> Das vergeht wohl nie.
> Habe vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal im Battle.net gespielt, da haben die MH-User auch immer damit "geprahlt", dass sie unfair spielen und den Nicht-Cheatern damit Nachteile schaffen.



Wieso bekennen? Stellenweise war Blizzard derart machtlos gegenüber, weil ca. 80-90% das Addon nutzten. Was für dich jetzt wie eine News erscheinen mag, überrascht mich gar nicht. Viele hatten ganz einfach nichts zu befürchten, weil Blizzard primär auf die Duper losgegangen ist. Als die Wind vom MH bekamen, da hatte es die halbe Com schon in der Benutzung und es war für Blizzard unmöglich Diablo MH frei zu kriegen. Mehr als Abschreckung wurde dann im Nachhinein nicht mehr gemacht...

Tatsächlich habe ich mh auch kurzzeitig genutzt... Hauptsächlich auch gegen PK. Es gab eigentlich nix schöneres als PKs zu jagen. ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Februar 2009)

Und warum graben plötzlich alle Beiträge aus, die schon ein halbes Jahr alt sind?


----------



## Earthfury (19. Februar 2009)

Ist ja Sinnvoller einen neuen thread aufzumachen, damit der Moderator arbeit hat und was zum /closen hat, Gelle ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (22. März 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> lol ist der "... hack" legal.
> kennst du in irgendnem game hacks die legal sind?



Jap, bei jedem Game ist hacken / cheaten legal.

Solang kein Internetkabel steckt is alles fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den Sinn und was dahinter steckt, wurde ja schon genug gesagt.


----------



## Ando2 (22. März 2009)

Also da derzeit gerade ne bannwelle im BN stattfindet wg Maphackens unter anderem würde ich das nichtmal im Endferntesten in erwägung ziehen das zu Installen. 

Nur ein gut gemeinter Rat die Detektoren sind sehr scharf eingestellt.


----------



## Shezar! (22. März 2009)

Hacker an die Wand !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (22. März 2009)

Also maphack hat ja nicht nur die map aufgedeckt, gerade als HC spieler gabs auch nette andere gimmicks. Zum Beispiel wusste man sofort wo die blitzermobs und die mit kadaver explosion standen und ist drumherum gegangen ausserdem hats dich mit einem ESC druck sofort ausm spiel gehauen, bevor du verreckst etc etc. ... also war schon bissl mehr als nur mapü aufdecken!


----------



## Yiraja (23. März 2009)

hmm ich muss gestehen ich hab dia 2x mal gekauft ^^ und in verbindung mit diesem thread kann sich jeder denken warum xD also ich rate derbst davon
ab map hack zu benutzen gebannt wird immer noch auch wenns ma 2 monate gut geht leute der bann kommt und dann sin 3 monate pause angesagt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (23. März 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich bin ja sonst nicht so...aber bitte...üb rechtschreibung - 4 schwere fehler in einem satz tun selbst mir zu sehr weh
> 
> wie oben erwähnt glaub ich gilt die faustregel: steckt das wort "hack" im wort, dann darf mans nicht verwenden
> 
> ...





was is mit dern Steinhacke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja ein hack drin...^^
naja is in jeden spiel so das hacks verboten sind. Addons in WoW die die Map aufdecken benutzen glaub einfach kopien der maps von WoW


----------



## ElfShadow (23. März 2009)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> in wow gibts auch addons die die map aufdecken und die sind nicht verboten



ist wohl auch die Frage in wie fern dir ne aufgedeckte Map in WoW nen Vorteil verschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (23. März 2009)

Hadan schrieb:


> LOL Jahre nachdem ich mit D2 aufgehört hab gibts immer noch die gleichen dummen Fragen...
> 
> Gegenfrage: Wann war ein "Hack" wie in "Map Hack" jemals legal?
> Mit WoW kann mans nicht vergleichen, da stellt das Spiel selbst die Schnittstelle zur Verfügung mit der man die Karte aufdecken kann, bei D2 ist es ein zusätzliches Programm.



Erkundigt euch erstmal was Illegal und Legal heist, dann bitte weiter mist labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dirkster (23. März 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Erkundigt euch erstmal was Illegal und Legal heist, dann bitte weiter mist labern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Illegal, or unlawful, is used to describe something that is prohibited or not authorized by law or, more generally, *by rules specific to a particular situation (such as a game)*.


 Wikipedia.com

Ok, hab ich. Und jetzt?


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2009)

Fakt 1: Maphack, war, ist und wird laut Blizzard-Eula immer illegal sein.
Fakt 2: Maphack war ein Must Have

Bei Diablo2 gibt es etwas, was die Beckenrandschwimmer und Warmduscher aus WoW garnicht kennen, nämlich den sogenannten Hardcore-Mode. Das bedeuted, wenn dein Char stirbt, egal ob er von einem Mob umgehauen wird, von der Klippe fällt (Umschreibung für Lag) oder von einem anderen Spieler weggeschnetzelt wird, dann ist er wirklich tot. Dann ist er weg. Samt Ausrüstung und allen gebunkerten Items. Und nichts in der Welt kann ihn zurückbringen. Bei einem hochleveligen Char, den man Wochen und Monate gespielt hat, kann das den Kiddies schon die Tränen ins Auge treiben.

Schlimmer noch. Es gibt Spieler, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben andere Spielerchars zu killen. Die sogenannten PKs (Playerkiller). Die machen das natürlich nicht im fairen Kampf Mann gegen Mann, sondern sie benutzen dazu Hacks und Tricks. Die Geschichte ist da endlos. Das reichte von auf den Boden gelegten Münzen, die das Opfer verlangsamten, bis zu verbuggten Items, die alle Spieler ausloggten, wenn der PK sie equipte. Mit anderen Worten, die Opfer der PKs waren und sind chancenlos.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage, was hat das mit Maphack zu tun? Mit der Map garnichts. Aber Maphack (das klassische von Mousepad) hatte auch noch Sonderfunktionen. Zum Beispiel den Chickenmode. Sobald ein PK in den Hostilemode ging, hat Maphack den eigenen Char in Sekundenbruchteil ausgeloggt. Das hat nicht bei allen PK-Tricks geholfen, aber bei vielen. 

Wenn man also in Open Games spielte und nicht permanent einen neuen Char anfangen wollte, dann war Maphack quasi Pflicht.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sulli (25. März 2009)

Exitus91 schrieb:


> Naja wer ohne Maphack nicht spielen kann, sollte es besser lassen.
> Das ist meiner meinung nach einer der Besten Dinge an D2, das du nie wissen kannst welche map kommt und das ne Teleb!tch auch nicht immer beim ersten versuch ankommt
> 
> 
> ...



Naja.. wer sich mal mit Map Hack richtig beschäftigt hat weiss das es nicht nur da ist die Mobs zu sehen oder das die karte aufgedeckt ist ....das war mir vollkommen unwichtig .. was mir wichtig war ,: Ich konnte es so einstellen das ich nur bestimmte Items sah , die ich sehen wollte und auch noch farblich hervorheben konnte .. So konnte man keine Rune mehr übersehen oder wenn mal wieder die Mobs vor Baal zu viel Müll abgeladen hatten , das der Ausgeblendet wurde und nur brauchbares zu sehen war . 
Naja.. und Maphack fand ich nicht so schlimm als das man dadurch bans bekommen konnte .. aber sollte wohl von der Machtlosigkeit gegenüber Duper ablenken denn die haben sie bis heute nicht in den griff bekommen .. und wie lang gibs die schon ................
Denke auch das sie sich mit den letzten bans nen Eigentor geschossen haben , viele Gamer verloren , die potenzielle Kunden für Dia3 waren . Es wurde wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen , wie man so schön sagt .. denn die Geschäfftsmässigen hat man nur  vielleicht am rand gestreift , aber die , die dia2 nur noch zocken um auf dia 3 zu warten wieder hart getroffen und das der kommende patch die gamer wieder ranholen soll die sie dadurch verloren haben . Hätten sie die bans an dem tag wo Dia 3 rauskommt gemacht wäre es nicht so einschneidend gewesen wie es jetzt ist .... Naja.... Blizz eben ... Versprechen halten die eh nicht und etwas über sehr langer zeit rausziehen konnten Die schon immer .. bei denn kommt es auf nen halbes jahr nicht an ^^


----------



## Zurrak (25. März 2009)

Nein!

Warum?

Es ist ein Hack.

Warum?

Weil sich die Karten ingame ändern und zB ein Grufteingang, ganz wo anders ist als noch gestern. Maphack erkennt das aber und der Spieler muss nicht suchen. Da das aber zum Spiel dazugehört, das man den Weg durchs Dunkel findet, ist Maphack eben nicht erlaubt.

Nochwas?

Ja!

Maphack ist ein Drittprogramm, das nicht von Blizzard zugelassen ist und es greift ins Spielgeschehen ein.

LG
Zurrak


----------



## Letrax (25. März 2009)

Bevor Blizzard dich wegen Maphack bannt sollten sie lieber mal gucken das die ganzen Goldseller und Ebay Spammer im Hauptchannel verschwinden.

Ich glaub kaum das Blizzard sich heute noch einen ausreisst das du einen Maphack benutzt wenn du D2 spielst - die sind froh wenn das überhaupt noch gespielt wird [Da es ja schon ein bissel alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Desweiteren hatte ich nie Probleme mit Maphack da es ja im Prinzip nur die Karten aufdeckt

EDIT: Oh hier gehts um D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich im Forum verguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (25. März 2009)

als ich vor Jahren D2 gezockt hab, hatte ich auch immer MapHack laufen, das hat viel zeit bei MF Runs gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber WoW spiel ich ich immernoch ohne Hacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

